# Peerless spot dye



## kevinfoto (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to use peerless black spot dye on a photograph?


----------



## KenC (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know Peerless in particular, but generally with spotting dye you dilute with water to a light gray and then apply successive layers to the spot with a very fine brush (#000 or close to it, at least for typical small dust spots) until the spot disappears.  Sometimes you may have to mix dyes to approximate the color cast of your paper (warm, cold or in between).  You can get formulas from the manufacturer or probably just by searching.  It takes some practice, but will improve your prints greatly - you could even paint out spots you don't want that aren't actually from dust.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a copper tone print. Can I still use black spot dye on it?


----------



## KenC (Jul 29, 2011)

No experience with that type of print, but my guess is it wouldn't work very well.  To some extent, if you build up neutral density using diluted black dye, your eye (or brain, really) might blend everything together and make it not noticeable.  The better approach would be to do some research into what mixture of dyes would best approximate the color cast of the print.


----------



## terri (Jul 30, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> I have a copper tone print. Can I still use black spot dye on it?


I've used Peerless color dyes a few times, and the colors have been very gentle.   I've not tried black, but for a copper toned print, you'll want to dilute that into a lighter hue first.   It's hard to give you a straight Yes or No because there are many variables here - the size of the area you want spotted, for starters.    Follow the suggestions offered above, using a fine brush and applying several thin layers to build up density.    Inspect the print carefully between applications.    Fiber based paper may require more applications than resin coated.    

When experimenting like this, it's also a good idea to have a few prints to play with, whenever possible.   That can save you if you make a mistake, or just decide you don't like the effect. 

Good luck with it!        Post the image when you're done so we can see it.    Copper toned prints can be lovely.


----------

